# 1986 Stumpjumper Team



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I finally did it. It took 4 months until I had the extra money, and luckily the original owner wasn't actively selling it, but today I brought my grail home.

I'll have to spend a few hours putting the original components back on but it looks like everything is there to do so. Frame is 20.5" and nearly mint, he even gave me the original owner manual, receipt and an extra set of original decals.

More pics to come after the resto....









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TrailGoat (Sep 6, 2016)

does that say $1033.50? damn...


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

TrailGoat said:


> does that say $1033.50? damn...


Yeah back in 1986! If you look closely you can see what a brand spanking new Turbo saddle cost back then, a whopping $6!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

It's getting closer but I was interrupted by a family emergency. I think I'm going to leave the m732 rear hub on so I can use a hg90 cassette instead of a freewheel.

Does anyone know what the original shifters are supposed to be?









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Cool, I had an 89.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I wanna hate you, but I'm too happy for you. 

Looks to be my size, you know who to call when you're sick of it!


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> I wanna hate you, but I'm too happy for you.
> 
> Looks to be my size, you know who to call when you're sick of it!


Thank you. It was a long 5 months hoping the original owner didn't get sick of waiting for me to have the extra dough. This one will stay in minnesota for the foreseeable future but I'm sure I'll want to fund something else someday.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Would these 1988 Biopace rings be out of place on the Team? I know it originally came with Biopace, the 28t is still there but the 38 and 48 were swapped out for normal Specialized rings.

The bike is older than I am and my knees are still good so I wouldn't mind running the Biopace but do they go good enough with the bike?









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Your rebuild is looking great!

I'd stick with the Specialized Flag cranks and corresponding Specialized rings.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Rumpfy said:


> Your rebuild is looking great!
> 
> I'd stick with the Specialized Flag cranks and corresponding Specialized rings.


Thank you!

This is how it sits currently









I've tracked down some original XT M700 shifters as well as the MC70 front canti from a local friend. I've decided to lace the original rear hub back on with the correct 6 speed Shimano 600 freewheel eventually.

I believe the last, and probably hardest, original part I need are the Thomaselli brake levers. The XC Power levers on currently will have to do for now.

I've also found out that what I have is a 1985 Team, not a 1986 Team. I found another member that owns a 85 and my serial number is 9 earlier than his. The 85 Team on the Mombat website is a much later serial number than mine, by about 6,000 actually.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Finished! Well, mostly. I'll have the rubber Tommaselli covers in a couple days. I also swapped the black Turbo that came on the bike at time of original purchase for a white Turbo to match the decals/cage. Everything else is 100% original









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I picked up a 86 Team in black with pink decals to get the Tommaselli levers & grips, Specialized skewers, and M700 shifters off of too. Will be selling the 86 now









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GuzziBen (May 18, 2015)

I had an 86 SJ, in "Anthracite Grey" with the Bullmoose bar and 2.125" (Crossroads?) tires. Quite the fat-tire in it's day.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I got the Tommaselli covers now too. Extra pair of M700 shifters, 2 extra pair of MC70 brakes, original Specialized saddle, extra headset and 2 extra rear hubs.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vmontyy (Nov 4, 2017)

Obviously I'm a little late to the party, but nice build. I got an 84 stumpy all stock. It's weathered cosmetically, but it's a quality bike and still rides well. I use it as a commuter/ beer getter. 

Those tommaselli levers are sweet.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

The pink bike is delicious. Call me if the black turbo is wasting too much space at your shop. It´s my favourite saddle.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Black turbo went on the 88 Fat. Saddle is dated 1987 so it works well on it 









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

dubya3 said:


> Black turbo went on the 88 Fat. Saddle is dated 1987 so it works well on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raise that stem..


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I didn't even bother trying different heights, it might be more comfortable raised up an inch now that you mention it.

Did you say that for aesthetics or comfort? Or did I miss the point all together and you were teasing about all the spacers I'm running 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

dubya3 said:


> I didn't even bother trying different heights, it might be more comfortable raised up an inch now that you mention it.
> 
> Did you say that for aesthetics or comfort? Or did I miss the point all together and you were teasing about all the spacers I'm running
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Handling... it will handle better and faster if you raise it.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Spacers make me assume the fork is replaced, no?


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Yeah, I've been trying to hunt down a fat chance or wicked fork for it but no luck. I wanted to use a spare king headset I have on it but the fork has a 27mm crown race.

I have this Tange MTB fork id thread and use on the fat chance if I could find a Tange Struts segmented fork for the Yo. At least they work for now!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

A wicked fork is not what you want on that Fat. You want an older, 2.0 rake fork.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

True 2" is the correct rake but I think the wicked from that year was 1.75". Fat Chance is like 1° slacker head tube too IIRC?

I tend to find late 80s-early 90s Stumpjumpers fairly often and cheap locally, I might pick one up and steal the Direct Drive fork off one for the FC too. I had a 88 Stumpjumper and the fork looked pretty close to the 88 Fat fork. Unfortunately I sold that one last year









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

It's basically a Wicked build minus the fork and obviously head angle. Full M730 6 speed (will put the m730 cantis on if I find a FC handlebar), so I would be fine with a Wicked fork. It's just a ******** anyway.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

if you find the right fork, grab it. Handling will change.


----------

